# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  CariGAN, caricature-drawing neural network

## Airicist

Team:

Kaidi Cao

Jing Liao

Lu Yuan

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft developed an AI that creates amazing caricatures"

by Tristan Greene
November 20, 2018

----------

